# How to convert RDA to bottom feed?



## bjorncoetsee (4/2/15)

Can anyone help me on how to drill my IGO-W3 to bottem feed? Maybe a short tutorial?


----------



## MurderDoll (5/2/15)

Its pretty simple actually.
You will need to use a 1.5mm Drill bit, then just drill two holes where the pin sits on the deck.
After you have done that, you will need to drill a hole on the bottom of the 510 connector through to the two holes that you had previously made. 

Come to think of it now, I don't think that made much sense. :/

Maybe @JakesSA will have a better way of explaining it for you?


----------



## Andre (5/2/15)

I just used a dremel to cut a groove in the center pin. Drilling does look much better, but you need a drill press for that ideally. Procedure as @Zodd said above. 
Or you could just sent it to @JakesSA to do for you.


----------



## MurderDoll (5/2/15)

Andre said:


> I just used a dremel to cut a groove in the center pin. Drilling does look much better, but you need a drill press for that ideally. Procedure as @Zodd said above.
> Or you could just sent it to @JakesSA to do for you.




That could work too.

I just used my Dremmel to do my Drilling. Wasn't perfect by a long shot, but did the job when I was eager to get something bottom fed.
If you can get hold of a Press, it will work perfectly. 

otherwise, cutting a groove into the pin is just as effective and a whole lot quicker.


----------



## JakesSA (5/2/15)

Dependant on the atty but generally you drill a hole straight through the middle of the centre pin from the bottom up and then another just above deck level from one side to the other. The centre pin has to be removed from the attie at this point.

The tricky part is not to break the drill bit of in the hole while you at it. Sturdy clamping and equipment helps.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex (5/2/15)

A drill press is not gonna cut it. You really need a lathe when drilling the centre pin.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/2/15)

Alex said:


> A drill press is not gonna cut it. You really need a lathe when drilling the centre pin.
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk


I've done plenty on a drill press. You start needing lathe when its a 2 piece centre post with a screw. That makes me so nervous with a drill press I just dont do them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (5/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> Dependant on the atty but generally you drill a hole straight through the middle of the centre pin from the bottom up and then another just above deck level from one side to the other. The centre pin has to be removed from the attie at this point.
> 
> The tricky part is not to break the drill bit of in the hole while you at it. Sturdy clamping and equipment helps.


Thanx, and the insulator? Do i need to do anything with that?


----------



## Alex (5/2/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Thanx, and the insulator? Do i need to do anything with that?



Nope.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (5/2/15)

Do a few practise runs on a piece of scrap metal, preferably a similar metal. It helps if you lubricate the drill bit as well, any oil is better than nothing but try find the purpose made stuff if possible. 

Might be worth mentioning, if your drill press has a lot of "play" in the spindle it will make the task more difficult. You can test for play by extending the spindle and then shaking the chuck, if it moves you have play.

Most importantly be patient and go slowly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

